# The Wine Thread



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Well you knew it was coming with all that talk of wine in the Political Debate thread....~hiccup~

I thought it would be nice to have a thread where people can post some of their fav recommendations or just wines that you have discoverd and would like to recommend.

To start. Today I went to the Liquer store and bought 3 bottles.

Goats De Roam - South African Red. One of my fav cheaper reds. It's great for casual drinking, spicy food and bbq's. A bottle is about $14. You can't go wrong with this wine.

CONCHA Y TORO MARQUES DE CASA CONCHA CABERNET SAUVIGNON (V) - Chilean Red. $20 - a really nice red that goes with steaks, lamb and roast beef.

Greg Norma Shiraz - Australian - $25 - Excellent wine. Great with Steaks etc BBQ's. 

Blackstone Winery Merlot - California - $18 - Another nice red.

I have lots more but I think I'll leave it there for now to see if anyone joins in.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I LOVE Alexander Vally Cabernets.

I drink Simi and Groth the most. I used to only drink Jordan, another fav, but my wine addiction was affecting my shopping addiction.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> I LOVE Alexander Vally Cabernets.
> 
> I drink Simi and Groth the most. I used to only drink Jordan, another fav, but my wine addiction was affecting my shopping addiction.


What country are they from? CA?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I am really bad and don't remember the names of the wines I like. I just recognize them. But I did find a really good, really cheap Sauvignon Blanc at Trader Joes of all places...5.49 a bottle... it is a Chilean wine under the label santa rita "120." We drink mostly whites, I get a headache from most reds... and this is a great every night with dinner wine. It is crisp and light but has enough body to even be good with red meats. 

I'll come back on with this wonderful Long Island Winery we found on vacation-- can't think of the name have to go grab a bottle.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

missy you are probably reacting to the sulfites. Try "our daily red" organic wine or something similar and see if you don't react. 

I like trying lots of wines, from lots of places. I used to only drink domestic wine. If you stay in the $12-$18 range you really won't go wrong.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ahh yes... the wine.. I'll have to come back and post my favorites.

Daniel, the Americans are probably paying far less than your posted LCBO prices! i wish we had cheap booze in Canada!! lol

Ryan


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Someone gave me an excellent Santa Margarita Pinot Grigio. I also love Shiraz, but haven't found a favorite yet. I'm fortuntate, because LI produces some excellent wine and only an hour away. I'm not that fond of blushes, but one winery makes a great Reisling (I think it is Pindar).


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Ahh yes... the wine.. I'll have to come back and post my favorites.
> 
> Daniel, the Americans are probably paying far less than your posted LCBO prices! i wish we had cheap booze in Canada!! lol
> 
> Ryan


I wonder if that's true? Maybe for California wines but not so sure about the others.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Yes Alexander Valley is right by Napa Valley in CA. 
YUM Love them!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> Yes Alexander Valley is right by Napa Valley in CA.
> YUM Love them!


Ahh perfect test subject. Here a bottle of Simi goes for $24.95. What does it go for where you are?


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Its the same here, in fact maybe a tad more in some places.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Wow, the Simi Cab is 16.99 at our BevMO and is cheaper when it is at our Costco.

I prefer Chardonnay--mostly from CA--ZD, J Lohr, La Crema.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I would guess it would be cheaper if bought locally. Once it leaves the State, the prices are jacked up.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

correction. The Santa Rita 120 Sauv Blanc did not too great last night with Pork. 

in the $10-12 range we really like Bogle (california sauvignon blanc) and Eco Domani (California??? not sure...Pinot Grigio)


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Just a few more

Rosemount Shiraz or Merlot. both are very nice mid priced wines from Australia. About $15

Pisse Dru - Beaujolais Red. About $12. A very very light and easy drinking red. Very casual. Great for a summer evening just chilling.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I like a good Merlot...that Blackstone is pretty good, Daniel. I have found the Carmenere wines. I can't give you my favorite because I drank it and threw the bottle away! I know it has a red chile on it and it has initials like PKNT or something like that. Anyway, I can't find it around here in IL..I'll have to go back to Ohio and see my daughter again!
I like the Black Swan Merlot/Shiraz blend...it's real cheap. OK, most of the wines I drink are cheap! If I go over $10, I think I've got an expensive wine!!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

We tend to stick to a lot of local wines, but with the selection we have near us (Napa, Sonoma, Healdsburg, Livermore, etc.), we might as well.

My favorite grab is the Cab, so we tend to have a lot of those around. Charles Krug (P. Mondavi family), Woodbridge (R. Mondavi family), and Opus One (also R. Mondavi) tend to be the ones always in stock in our home. _Hmmmm, I just noticed the Mondavi theme here. Ha!_

We just had some wonderful red zin from Charles Krug too.

Oh, we recently bought the last case of Dutcher Crossing's 2005 cab. That was really good, but you can't buy it anymore. I'll be curious to see if the 2006 vintage comes out as nice.

I prefer reds, but I do tend to cook lighter foods more often - veggie, fish, seafood & white chicken, so I'm trying to venture into the whites more often. I just bought several bottles of dai ginjo (the level of quality) sake, but rice wine probably doesn't count, does it?


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I liked Mondavi too. Not sure how your stores our down there but our Liquer stores (only place allowed to sell wine and other alcohol, except beer which is bought in the beer store) have a huge variety of worldwide wines. I usually go to the vintage section where you better wines are.

I love discovering new wines but every once in awhile you hit a bottle you just don't like. I hate when that happens.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

DH is the wine man in our house, I prefer the cheap stuff.  I like Riesling's, Chateau St. Michelle and it's about $12 a bottle. He likes the good stuff and order from Unti and Williams Selyem and usually buys reds. They're $35 and up, he won't tell me exactly! Hmmmm.....

A friend brought over a Spanish white that was delicious and around $15 per bottle. Very light and perfect with cheese as a before dinner drink. I'll ask her what it was since I want to buy some and I'll post it, it's for those who don't care for the oaky flavor.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Judy A said:


> I like a good Merlot...that Blackstone is pretty good, Daniel. I have found the Carmenere wines. I can't give you my favorite because I drank it and threw the bottle away! I know it has a red chile on it and it has initials like PKNT or something like that. Anyway, I can't find it around here in IL..I'll have to go back to Ohio and see my daughter again!
> I like the Black Swan Merlot/Shiraz blend...it's real cheap. OK, most of the wines I drink are cheap! If I go over $10, I think I've got an expensive wine!!!!


I use to think $10 was a lot. But slowly I just decided to try something a bit more expensive for a special occassion. The wine was so good, I started trying a few more expensive ones. I find the greatest selection of good wines are typically in the $15 to $30 price range.

There's one store I go to where the sommaliers put their pick on good bottles. Whenever I see Kates pick or Kim's pick on the bottle, I know I can't go wrong. Not one of thier selections have been bad.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

DanielBMe said:


> There's one store I go to where the sommaliers put their pick on good bottles. Whenever I see Kates pick or Kim's pick on the bottle, I know I can't go wrong. Not one of thier selections have been bad.


Oh, that's really cool! I was surprised to hear how few sommeliers there are in the U.S. and thought it would be neat to go to school to learn, but I have two things working against me: my palate isn't quite that discerning, and I can't use the sommelier's knife! LOL


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Daniel, Have you ever tried the Ice wine before? It's exspensive, but goooooooooooood!!!!!!!

Ryan


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We're going to a local winery, Chateau Elan, to spend the night Friday for our anniversary. I'm sure we'll have a little bit, hic...hic...hic..., of wine while there. I've never had their wines even though it's only about an hour away, can't wait to try them though!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Daniel, Have you ever tried the Ice wine before? It's exspensive, but goooooooooooood!!!!!!!
> 
> Ryan


I've tried a few. They are a bit too sweet for me. Although a litte bit after dinner can be quite nice. But just a tiny bit will do.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> DH is the wine man in our house, I prefer the cheap stuff.  *I like Riesling's, Chateau St. Michelle and it's about $12 a bottle.* He likes the good stuff and order from Unti and Williams Selyem and usually buys reds. They're $35 and up, he won't tell me exactly! Hmmmm.....
> 
> A friend brought over a Spanish white that was delicious and around $15 per bottle. Very light and perfect with cheese as a before dinner drink. I'll ask her what it was since I want to buy some and I'll post it, it's for those who don't care for the oaky flavor.


Ann~ That's one of my favorites, too. Yikes! $12 a bottle? Here we pay around $8 a bottle at the grocery store or at Sam's Club we can get it for just under $6 a bottle. Looks like it pays to live in CA?!

I am *so not* a wine connoiseur, I always seem to prefer the taste of the cheap ones over the more expensive ones; white ones over red ones. :biggrin1:


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm no wine expert either, but I do have one wine that I really love - Conundrum produced by Caymus Winery. It's a white table wine blend of 5 different varietals. The label describes it has having layered floral, tropical, spicy flavors with a lush texture. The only problem is it's a little on the pricy side for us - $22-$25 a bottle, so we only buy it for special occasions.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm not a wine expert by any means, but I do love to drink it :biggrin1: My favorite dinner wine is Santa Margherita pinot grigio (I think 25-30$ a bottle?).


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

I love the sweet Greek Liquor White Wine "Samos".

I am a sweet white wine lover.... in general any German "Spätlese", late harvest is fine  a nice Muskat whine....


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Hafner CA cabernet ) is another great wine. I dont know if you can get it in the stores, we get it shipped from the vineyard. Im having a glass RIGHT NOW... beware...


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> Hafner CA cabernet ) is another great wine. I dont know if you can get it in the stores, we get it shipped from the vineyard. Im having a glass RIGHT NOW... beware...


I have a couple of bottles of Bordeux in my locker. I keep forgetting the names but I will have to go down and get them because they are fantastic.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

This was just sent to me and I had to share with all you wine lovers.

IMPORTANT HEALTH ADVICE FOR WOMEN.

Do you have feelings of inadequacy?

Do you suffer from shyness?

Do you sometimes wish you were more assertive?

If you answered yes to any of these questions, ask your doctor or pharmacist about Chardonnay.

Chardonnay is the safe, natural way to feel better and more confident about yourself and your actions. Chardonnay can help ease you out of your shyness and let you tell the world that you're ready and willing to do just about anything.

You will notice the benefits of Chardonnay almost immediately and with a regimen of regular doses you can overcome any obstacles that prevent you from living the life you want to live.

Shyness and awkwardness will be a thing of the past and you will discover many talents you never knew you had. Stop hiding and start living, with Chardonnay.

Chardonnay may not be right for everyone. Women who are pregnant or nursing should not use Chardonnay. However, women who wouldn't mind nursing or becoming pregnant are encouraged to try it.

Side effects may include dizziness, nausea, vomiting, incarceration, erotic lustfulness, loss of motor control, loss of clothing, loss of money, loss of virginity, delusions of grandeur, table dancing, headache, dehydration, dry mouth, and a desire to sing Karaoke and play all-night rounds of Strip Poker, Truth Or Dare, and Naked Twister.

* The consumption of Chardonnay may make you think you are whispering when you are not. 
* The consumption of Chardonnay may cause you to tell your friends over and over again that you love them. 
* The consumption of Chardonnay may cause you to think you can sing. 
* The consumption of Chardonnay may lead you to believe that ex-lovers are really dying for you to telephone them at four in the morning. 
* The consumption of Chardonnay may make you think you can logically converse with members of the opposite sex without spitting. 
* The consumption of Chardonnay may create the illusion that you are tougher, smarter, faster and better looking than most people.

Now Just Imagine What You Could Achieve With a Good Dry Red!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

ound:ound:That is hilarious Leeann!!! - and so so true!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Ahh yes... the wine.. I'll have to come back and post my favorites.
> 
> Daniel, the Americans are probably paying far less than your posted LCBO prices! i wish we had cheap booze in Canada!! lol
> 
> Ryan


WINE! Did someone say "Wine" ?! eace:

HA! Quebecers go TO LCBO (Ontario Liq. board) to save money! ound: Dang, but some wines can be expensive. BUT..... Quebec is finally selling good, even GREAT wines at affordable prices. You can find many, many great wines under $15 now whereas 3 or 4 yrs. ago, you just couldn't. :whoo: So, the shopping trips to New Hampshire (where there is no tax on booze! LOVE IT!!) and Ontario has slowed down somewhat.

The French Cdns. love their reds, but I love them all. Roses, whites, reds... so long as they are not 'coarse', high in tannins, I'm o.k. Ryan, I LOVE Ice wine, but it's $$$$ which is too bad.

What do some of your restaurant wines go for, in your neck of the woods? A "cheap" wine in a Montreal restaurant might go for $30-$40, but often you'll find them at $50 ++++. OUCH! There are many BYOW places that are very popular though.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Leeann, that's hysterical and precisely why I stay far, far away from wine. I have two family members who really like it tooo much so I figure just in case it's a family thing I'll hedge my bets and keep my distance!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Im Bored, do we need a Tequila thread?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Marj - Generally most average priced wines in restaurants in Toronto go for about 50-100% increase. So for sure you are paying more in Quebec!

Tequila... ahhhh, the drink of champions!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> Im Bored, do we need a Tequila thread?


The question is why are you bored at 12:30am on a Friday night? Obviously you didn't drink enough red wine!

The sad thing is ... I was too! I know this belongs on another thread but I have to say having 2 dogs has certainly curtailed my social life to a big extent. Before I got them, I would go out after work with friends for a drink. Now I can't do that because I have to go home to let them out. To top it off when I get home they are so happy to see me, I feel very guilty taking them for a walk and going out afterwards. So now I only go out Sat or Sun evenings. Very rarely will I go out on a weeknight.

Today I have an afternoon bbq and I'm not going to take them. If I do I feel like I have to watch them and I can't really socialize with people. Plus with all that food about, I know no good will come of it.

Please tell me I'm not the only one like this lol


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Marj - Generally most average priced wines in restaurants in Toronto go for about 50-100% increase. So for sure you are paying more in Quebec!
> 
> Tequila... ahhhh, the drink of champions!


The worst part, when I go to a restaraunt and order a bottle of wine. I konw the wine and know in the liquer store it would go for about $20 or so. Yet the restaraunt is selling it for $40! Boy does that just steam me. Even if you were to bring your own wine to the restaraunt, they still charge like a $15 corkage fee so it really doesn't help.

:frusty:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Daniel-we went away for the night to a winery and when we got up this morning DH looked at me and asked if I missed Scooter. When I said I did he said, "If we hurry we can get to the vet before 12 and pick him up!" Well...we hurried! Got ready, ate breakfast and we we were out of there! He even packed for me! We were so happy to see Scooter and he was happy too!!! So you aren't the only one whose social life has come to a screeching halt. LOL

As for the wine there, not so great. I had a white that was ok and he had a Cab but didn't want to buy any to bring home. They also had lots of Muscadine, pronounced musk-eee-dihne in the South, that was AWFUL!!! We laughed about that though. Nice evening away but we both agreed to stick to the CA wines we already love.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Melissa Miller said:


> Im Bored, do we need a Tequila thread?


I love tequila but there's a reason there are so many songs about it, because they're all true! I get a little too crazy so I only drink it at home. Funny how DH never lets us run out of it...


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Scooter's Family said:


> Daniel-we went away for the night to a winery and when we got up this morning DH looked at me and asked if I missed Scooter. When I said I did he said, "If we hurry we can get to the vet before 12 and pick him up!" Well...we hurried! Got ready, ate breakfast and we we were out of there! He even packed for me! We were so happy to see Scooter and he was happy too!!! So you aren't the only one whose social life has come to a screeching halt. LOL
> 
> As for the wine there, not so great. I had a white that was ok and he had a Cab but didn't want to buy any to bring home. They also had lots of Muscadine, pronounced musk-eee-dihne in the South, that was AWFUL!!! We laughed about that though. Nice evening away but we both agreed to stick to the CA wines we already love.


Ann, we often give my in laws who live in Buford gifts certificates to Chateau Elan... they don't drink much wine...but thought the resturant was fancy. Was it nice?

Yes we spent most of our vacation in England missing Jasper... so since then it has been places we could take the boys... Daniel, I can't remember the last time we went to a movie, because we prefer to watch them at home with the boys... every now and then I realize how crazy we are... eace:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Missy-the restaurants were very nice, several to choose from. There's also an Irish pub they imported from Ireland and put back together there. Beautiful grounds!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

So I just tried a bottle of Vinedos Raimat Shiraz from Spain. I DO NOT recommend this bottle. Not very good. It's one of those wines I just feel in the back of my throat. I guess I'll just use it for cooking.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Just bought a bottle of Austins 2005 Pinot Noir Geelong Australia on sale for $22. Excellent bottle. I highly recommend it!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

DH is working from home tomorrow...his order from Williams-Selyem arrives sometime tomorrow. It's a pain because an adult has to be home to sign for it! :frusty: He'll be very happy cataloguing his new wines and moving the older ones up. 

Anyone drink their wines? They're one of his favorites.


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

not much of a wine drinker.. but a big whiner! 

When I do drink wine, I like the Moscato's...

My faves are:
Nivole Michelle Chiarlo Moscati D'asti 2003
Icardi LaRosa Selvatica Moscato D'Asti
Marsilio Marco Negri Moscato D'Asti DOCG

If anyone has another favorite Moscato - I would love to try it!!!

And yea - can we start a liquor thread, too!?!? <here we go with the whining...>


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

jabellar said:


> not much of a wine drinker.. but a big whiner!
> 
> When I do drink wine, I like the Moscato's...
> 
> ...


Grey Goose and tonic with extra lime! Perfect on a summer day...or a cold night...or anytime!


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> Grey Goose and tonic with extra lime! Perfect on a summer day...or a cold night...or anytime!


Ha! Gray Goose with ANYTHING is always good!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I love Grey Goose with soda, double limes. Yummy!


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

Melissa - thought you were a tequila girl - - unless you are like me - an equal opportunity drinker!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Yes.. different drinks for different times. 

Out with the girls.. feeling feisty.. Tequila!
Out to eat.. vodka or wine... 

I can put away some wine, so I have to be careful. Its easy for me to drink more than I should, so I try to limit it and add vodka. HAHA


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Me too Melissa! A little cranberry juice splashed in with the lime is lovely!


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

Has anyone tried the shot called "Chocolate Cake"? It's made with Lemon Vodka and Frangelico... Shaken and served in a shot glass with a sugar covered lemon slice -- YUMMY!!!!!!

Makes you want to chase it with milk... NOT!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I haven't had that but I have a friend who makes us chocolate martinis. Godiva choc. liqueur, Godiva white choc. liqueur, vodka, vanilla ice cream and Hershey's syrup. Drizzle some Hershey's syrup in a martini glass, mix the other stuff together and YUM!!! They're like dessert!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> Yes.. different drinks for different times.
> 
> Out with the girls.. feeling feisty.. Tequila!
> Out to eat.. vodka or wine...
> ...


...and the problem with that is? I thought that's what made it worthwhile lol


----------

